# 25th Field Ambulance (toronto)



## Future Prodigy (18 Jun 2009)

Does anyone know when this group meets and where? I can not seem to find the information online, or on their website. I have wrote the recruiter for the group but have not yet received a response. So, I was hoping to go down one night and talk to him in person about Med As


----------



## ModlrMike (18 Jun 2009)

Less than 1 minute via google:

Thursday nights, 1900. Moss Park Armouries.


----------

